# [SOLVED] Hp nc6000 Blank Screen :(



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

Alright my nc6000 will boot up to the HP splash screen with the bios setup access but when it leaves that screen the back light stays on but no image on the screen.

1.6ghz Pentium M
1.5gb Ram
60gb hard drive (i think, whatever is stock)

I have tried - 

Unplugging the CMOS battery for 15 seconds

Removing the battery and power supply then holding the power button for 30-60 seconds.

Turning off the Intel speed step (was on auto)

Changing the outlet my power supply was plugged into.

No luck with any of that.

I was using it last night (Monday 10 PM) and today when I turned it on it was doing this.

*As soon as the screen stops displaying stuff there is a cursor flicker that lasts about half a second in the top left corner about 1/3 down the screen and then nothing*


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

Hi

For clearing the CMOS in NC6000 it can take up to 15'.
Can you enter the BIOS? (yes, you turned off SpeedStep).
Do the HDD self test.


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *



GeorgeKS said:


> Hi
> 
> For clearing the CMOS in NC6000 it can take up to 15'.
> Can you enter the BIOS? (yes, you turned off SpeedStep).
> Do the HDD self test.


The CMOS cleared cause it did a RAM recount and did the HDD test and everything came up successfull


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

if you shine a torch on the screen do you see anything in the background


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

Well I dont own a torch :S:S lmao but i shined a flashlight on it and did not see anything it seems like it stops booting cause even after 5+ minutes it takes a single press of the power button to instantly turn off


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

can you plug a monitor in to check if it is the backlight/inverter


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

moniter plugged in an blank aswell

*edit*
If I put in an xp cd and press enter where it would normally ask me to load from cd(still blank on both screens) it pops up press any key to load from cd, then it says the checking your system hardware stuff and goes blank again before continuing


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

Hi

What happens if you remove your HDD and try booting?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

suspect the m/b or video chip


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

If i remove the hard drive it says the no system disk error


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

would that require me to purchase extra equipment to hook it up to my desktop I have a Gigabyte EG43M-S2H motherboard will it hook up to it at all?

I dont have a modern enough laptop lying around to test it on


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

you d/load it burn it to disk
then boot the laptop from the dsik


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

Hi 
I think you should actually read the posts-especially yours:

When you remove the HDD, if you start the system from the Windows CD, does it go through the setup process, to report that setup cannot find any HDD?

Because if it goes that far, when the HDD is not connected and not present you with a blank screen, you know it's the Hard Disk.


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

lol sorry that wasnt too clear i was typing on my wii last night.

(1)
Hard drive in - shows HP screen at start then goes black and seems to stop booting altogether.

(2)
Hard Drive out - Boots to Hp screen then to a screen with a message Non-system disk or disk error replace and strike key when ready.

(3)
Hard Drive in + Xp CD - Boots same as (1) but when a key is struck it pops up Press any key to load from cd then it does the Inspecting system message then goes blank again.

(4)Hard Drive Out + Xp CD - Didn't try cause its obvious what would happen here lol

And as for what I asked before If i were to test my Laptop hard drive on my desktop would i need to buy extra equipment or if i get the test ISO and burn it to a cd can i scan it right at start up on my laptop (if it will work of course) *Ignore that i just read Dai's reply*

Thanks again for all your help and sorry again for not being descriptive hope this helps.


Scanning with the program now, the interface shows up fine no visual errors with the screen at all. It is analyzing media i will edit this post when it is all done with the results


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

Sorry For the double post my edit button disappeared for some reason the advanced test finished and it said test completed successfully and had 0x00 disposition code under it, same results for quick test. Now i see an option in here that says erase disk can i hit that and it might solve my problems if its a corrupt file maybe?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

run
chkdsk /r from a dos promnt

or if you have a retail xp disk from the recovery console to check for file corruption


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

I have no way of getting to dos, if i use xp disc it goes blank before i even see the blue setup screen, If you think the erase disk function on this tester might fix my problem I am not afraid to loose my data.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

i don't think it will achieve anything except you losing your data for no reason

d/l a cd iso bootdisk to get to the dos prompt

http://www.allbootdisks.com/


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

ok so i got the xp professional boot disk1 and it wont start up, the other choices were sp1 and sp2 but i have sp3 on my laptop any idea why it wont boot up?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

did you burn it as is as a iso

http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

yes i did, exact same way i burned the hard drive tester and it worked np :S

Can you link me to the exact boot iso i will need for Xp Service Pack 3, I only saw Windows XP PRo, XP PRO SP1 and XP PRO SP2 and I burned the Boot disk1 for the XP PRO Column


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *










Chose DOS/Linux Boot Disks
Chose DOS boot Disk
Then I have 5 to choose from - 
FreeDOS
LZ-DOS
OpenDOS
NWDSK
MSRRC

Went to all of them and none of them allow the chkdsk cmd and i did help to and it wasn't on the list. I also made sure to select the proper drive lol

I ran a Diagnostics tool under the hard disk tools and it came up with no errors in any sectors.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

how old is the laptop it came with a 3yr warranty

do you have the system restore disk


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

I bought it used from a pc shop so im not sure how old it is or anything on the warranty

and no i dont have the recovery cd ive been looking online for it but i cannot find anywhere that has it but the hp site but you have to buy it and i dont have a credit card


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

can you ask a friend to order it and give them the cash

can you borrow a win cd to try and access the recovery console with

see if you can put yor model number in at hp and check the warranty


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

I have both an xp home and pro cd, but as i said it goes blank before the blue setup screen even appears i will try the model number thing though




Serial Number CNU501FC6T
Product Number PL642US
Product Description Compaq nc6000 P725 14.1 40G 512M XP Pro
Date of Warranty Check 20 Jun 2009
Warranty Type Base Warranty
Wty: HP HW Maintenance Offsite Support
Status Expired
Start Date 07 Jan 2005
End Date 13 Jan 2008
Service Level Std Office Hrs Std Office Days , Std Office Hrs Std Office Days , Global Coverage , Standard Material Handling , Standard Parts Logistics , No Usage Limitation , HP Ships to Customer Site , 2 Business Days Turn-Around , Pickup by HP
Deliverables Offsite Support & Materials
Hardware Problem Diagnosis

Wty: HP Support for Initial Setup
Status Expired
Start Date 07 Jan 2005
End Date 13 Apr 2005
Service Level Std Office Hrs Std Office Days , NextAvail TechResource Remote , 2 Hr Remote Response , Unlimited Named Callers
Deliverables Initial Setup Assistance
Product is out of warranty

sucks to be me i bought it last August so it was already expired long before


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

i think you are up for a new m/b


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

any guess on the price? i might be better off buying a new one possibly a dual core  lol


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

Hi,

I have read parts of the thread and got curious... before you throw in the towel or consider making it a door stop, I hope you do not mind a few questions that I need your answer to.


Can you go into BIOS setup without any issues (no blanking of the screen, no errors)?
Booting into Windows (via HDD), at what point does the screen blanks out?
Have you tried booting into Recovery console using an XP install CD (discuss what happens)? 
Have you tried using Linux live CD (ex. Ubuntu or Knoppix)? If not, I suggest you try either one of these. 

Sorry to jump in. I hope you post back the results.


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

1: BIOS Loads perfect no screen flashes no nothing, i press f10 it says loading setup and it goes to a black screen showing a flashing cursor real quick and then bios pops up.

2: I turn on the PC the HP/press f10 to load bios screen pops up once that goes away screen stays blank and seems to stop loading due to the fact just a click on the power button shuts it down instantly.(even after numerous minutes of being on)

3: I cant even get close to the recovery console when an xp cd is present in the cd drive i get press any key to boot from cd where it would normally blank out. Then when i press any key it inspects my systems configuration andf as soon as thats done it goes blank again no blue windows xp setup screen at all.

4: I have never associated myself with linux in any way so I would not have the first clue on what to do or where to find anything.

No problem on jumping in if there is anyway to salvage this thing I am all for it like i said in a previous post i just got it last August so I haven't owned it too long and its my only SD slot source atm


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

I suggest you try linux live CD. You do not need to KNOW linux because all you have to do is d/load the ISO, burn the ISO file (I believe you know how to do this) into a blank CD (or DVD) and boot from it. You may boot linux live CD with/without the hard drive as you do not need to install linux anyway. I need you to run this so we will know how your laptop handles a GUI interface. 

If you are having second thoughts in running linux live CD (although I really encourage you to try it), run Memtest86+ via the CD drive to test your RAM (only if you have not done so already).


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

I have tested the RAM with ultimate boot cd and its said its fine I will check the link in your signature out, so when Its all burned and In what am i looking for? just for the setup to show on the screen?


Currently Downloading: Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop (the latest version)

about 30 mins on the download so after burning and all check back in about 45 mins if you dont mind


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *



Blongpop said:


> I have tested the RAM with ultimate boot cd and its said its fine I will check the link in your signature out, so when Its all burned and In what am i looking for? just for the setup to show on the screen?


If you are referring to Memtest86+, it will automatically test your RAM as soon as it boots from the CD/DVD drive. If you have two RAM sticks installed, let the diags run for around 4 to 6 hours (overnight is better). If you only have one RAM stick installed, let the diags run for 2 passes (around 2 hours).


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

Well I could possibly save some time on that It has the stock 512 stick in it and i purchased a 1gb stick when i bought it and i doubt the 1gb stick is bad, if i just removed the 512 stick maybe it will boot up. (Only supposed to have 1gb in it anyways but it runs with 1.5)


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *



Blongpop said:


> I have tested the RAM with ultimate boot cd and its said its fine I will check the link in your signature out, so when Its all burned and In what am i looking for? just for the setup to show on the screen?
> 
> 
> Currently Downloading: Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop (the latest version)
> ...



Ooops... I replied too fast :grin:

Since you are referring to Ubuntu, pop in the CD, boot from CD/DVD drive and it will give you a menu. The first one in the menu (AFAIK) is to run Live CD.

EDIT:
NC6000 can support up to 2GB (2 x 1GB PC2700) according to *this*.


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

Ok i tried it with just the 1 gb in and just the 512mb Ram in and same result both ways.


Really lol nice i guess if it gets out of its predicament its getting a Ram upgrade lol.

about 5 mins d/l time left on the linix iso

My last cd-r too lol


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

Have you tried taking the laptop apart?


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

Only as far as removing the hard drive(remove 2 screws on the bottom and it slides out), and pulling up the keyboard(2 screws on bottom and tabs slide back on keyboard) for CMOS reset(battery located in Cd drive bay but connecting to motherboard is under the keyboard) and doing that RAM test.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

May be this manual will come in handy (should you need it)...

http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c00725201/c00725201.pdf


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

thanks i will hold onto that 

ok so i did try ubuntu without any changes to my pc and it took a while to load then it showed a bunch of black and white bars on the screen like it almost messed up but idk that might be part of it(maybe graphical changes or something), but now i am looking at what i am guessing is the ubuntu desktop it says software packages volume detected, and has 2 icons on the desktop examples and install has a wavy copper background... i hope this is good news *crosses fingers*


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

Do you see something like the one below?


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

that would be exactly what im looking at


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

Hmmm... it seems laptop is working fine. This also shows RAM, motherboard, and video is still in working condition. If you want to test your system further, plug in an ethernet cable and see if you can surf the net (click on Applications and look for a browser application). If you can do this, you are testing/heating up your system... like burning it in... to see if screen blanks out or system malfunctions.

Assuming the laptop passes the test above with flying colors, then it is time to test your XP CDs. Are you using original/genuine and great condition XP installation CD? If you are using a COPY... get/borrow an original/genuine XP install CD.

Btw, I need to go somewhere and I am not sure to be able to login later. Just post back and I will take a look at the thread tomorrow - first thing.

Thank you...


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

Internet is working fine I am actually posting this reply from my laptop, as for temperature I normally run a program called speedfan to monitor my temperature cause it does get a little warm but it has never gone out of the range in this manual you gave me. I will continue to use it for the next hour or so and report back if anything goes haywire but normall nothing goes wrong once windows is loaded but we shall see lol

And I have a copied XP cd and a official one both had same result, but if i need to i will use that ultimate boot cd to clear my hard drive cause if this boots fine it musst be a defective file on the hard drive correct?

and no thank you you saved me a bundle here today and i appreciate it Dai as well


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

lost my edit button again lol merge if you want

almost 2 hours running it and no problems what so ever


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

Are you OK to format the hard drive? If you are and you have saved your files already, try installing Ubuntu (see install icon on Ubuntu desktop?). If the install says that HDD has Windows, choose to delete the Windows partition and let Ubuntu occupy the whole drive. Hmmm... before you do that, have you checked if the HDD has a recovery partition? Ubuntu install/disk management will also tell you about your HDD. If it has a recovery partition, leave this partition untouched.

I am not saying you will use Ubuntu. What I am trying for you to do is format the hard drive via a linux installer. Since you will be formatting the drive, installing Ubuntu will test your HDD and your system at the same time. If there will be any issues, I am hoping they will come out just like what happened when you tried to boot XP install CD.


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

yup I understand completely um I will be gone all day today my cousin is getting married and its going tho be a slosh show lol so don't expect a reply till 2morrow or monday depending on how well i feel 2morow morning xD and even if i run into some tiny problems i added you on msn if your allowed to help me on there.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

I am guessing that laptop burn in did not show any problems. So far it is showing good signs. Just post back whenever you are ready with the updates. 

Enjoy the weekend and congratulations to the cousin. :grin:


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

Alright So I installed Linux, then ran my XP Home cd and it is installing as we speak i am installing the chipset drivers for it then imma let windows update do its thing I will report back if there are any screw ups.

I'm guessing a file corruption was the problem right? cause i don't think it was a virus cause it is kept clean everyday i have AVG, Malwarebytes, Spybot S&D and Pc Doc Pro running once a day to keep it nice and tidy

All drivers installed and it has had windows on it for about 8 hours turned on and no problems at all, No idea what could have caused the problem, now to go out and score some RAM  Thanks again, if there is anything else you want me to test let me know.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hp nc6000 Blank Screen *

I agree it could be a corrupt file but it still does not explain why it blue screens when you try to install XP. My guess is, it could be a virus affecting the HDD getting triggered when XP is installed. This got deleted when you formatted the drive using linux... just another guess.

Whatever the cause, I am just happy to know you got it all working again.


----------



## Blongpop (May 24, 2008)

oooo lol it never blue screened when i tried to install windows the blue setup screen just would not come up the screen would go blank before then lol.

But you its good now i even played a few hours of diablo 2 on it last night lol


----------

